

Your development environment is your culture - beagledude
http://jimplush.com/blog/article/189/Your-development-environment-is-your-culture

======
vitovito
Interesting. Fourteen years after the original Joel Test[1], is this a more
current version of it?

Related, I write about what's necessary to onboard any sort of new person to a
project (specifically open source, but it would apply to an in-house team
onboarding a new employee as well) here:
[http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-
designers/](http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-designers/)

[1]:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html)

